# non warhammer artwork



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thought it would be nice to have a thread for non warhammer related artwork.

I mostly draw tattoo designs for friends and family.
I think the candy skull gypsy head will be my next tattoo and The cross is my brother in-law's next tattoo which is getting inked on the 26 jan.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Cool zombie picture. 

I just got a gelatine prosthetic through off Nimba creations that looks similar


----------

